# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Η εκπαιδευση του mikel...

## petros

λοιπον παιδια σε αυτο το θεμα θα μαθενετε τα νεα του μικελ και πωσ παει η εκπαιδευση του και να τα σηζηταμε...  ::   :: .Σημερα ειναι η δευτερη μερα που ο μικελ εφαγε απο το χερι μου σπορους και μηλαρακι...και αν συνεχεισουμε ετσι αυτη τη βδομαδα θα τον βγαλω απο το κλουβι για την πρωτη του βολτα του στο δωματιο μου...  ::   ::

----------


## demis

ωραια πετρο αντε καλη επιτυχια! εμεις εδω ειμαστε και θακουβεντιαζουμε την προοδο σου.

----------


## petros

πριν λιγο τον εβγαλα εξω ηταν λιγο ψιλοφοβισμενος αλλα αυτο που που με ανυσηχει ειναι οτι ανοιγοι τις φτερουγες του...και φοβαμαι μηπω εγινε τιποτα.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Σε ανησυχει που ανοιγει τα φτερα του???
Για ποιο λογο?Πουλι ειναι...τι να κανει?
Προφανως ξεμουδιαζει!!

----------


## petros

βικυ δν τα ανοιγε για να ξεμουδιασει ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο....εδειχνε στρεσαρισμενος και κουρασμενος,τελος παντων εναι καλυτερα τωρα εφαγε υπιε και τον εβαλα για υπνο....θα εχετε νεοτερα αυριο....  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

Πετρο τα πουλια ανοιγουν τα φτερα τους για διαφορους λογους, αλλα σιγουρα οχι για να σου δειξουν οτι ειναι στρεσαρισμενα ή κουρασμενα...
Ουτως ή αλλως δεν στεκει αυτο!Τι να σου πω?Αν εχει κατι αλλο κ σκεφτεσαι μηπως του συνεβη κατι, τοτε αλλαζει το πραγμα!Αλλα αυτο με τα φτερα δεν ειναι ενδειξη ασθενειας!

----------


## petros

λεω μηπως χτυπησε καιμια φτερουγα....και τετοια....  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Όταν φοβάται και θέλει να αμυνθεί ανοίγει τις φτερούγες και χαμηλώνει το κεφάλι.Μην ανησυχείς χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## demis

πετρο δεν νομιζω να ειναι τιποτα σημαντικο, αν χτυπησε  πουθενα πιστευω πως θα το εβλεπες γιατι ποτε δεν αφηνουμε τα πουλια να πετανε μονα τους χωρις επιβλευση ιδιαιτερα οταν ειναι για πρωτη φορα. θελω ομως να ρωτησω: βγηκε μονος του απο το κλουβι? η τον επιασες και τον εβγαλες με το ζορι? γιατι αν τον εβγαλες με το ζορι φυσικο ειναι να στρεσαριστει. και ο δικος μου δεν βγαινει με τιποτα απο το κλουβι οσο και να αφησω ανοιχτη την πορτα δεν βγαινει  γιατι η πορτα ειναι κατω και αυτος κατω κατεβαινει μονο για να φαει κ να πιει αφησα και το πορτακι της ταιστρας ανοιχτο αλλα αυτος πηγε στην ταιστρα εφαγε και μετα ανεβηκε παλι πανω!!!!! και παλι ομως δεν τον πιεζω και δεν κανω τιποτα παραπανω για να βγει γιατι σεβομαι τον χαρακτηρα του. μια φορα τον εβγαλα με το ζορι αλλα δεν του αρεσε καθολου! απο τοτε ορκιστηκα πως δεν θα τον ξαναπιεσω για τιποτα

----------


## petros

βασικα οτε με το ζορι τον εβγαλα ουτε τον επιασα το μονο που εκανα ηταν να παρω μια πατηθρα απο το κλουβι του προσφερα μηλαρακι και σιγα σιγα τον εβγαλα εξω...  ::   ::  σημερα ειναι μια χαρα τωρα αν χτυπησε καπου θα το δουμε στις επομενες πτησεις...  :winky:   :winky:

----------


## demis

δεν νομιζω να χτυπισε καπου παντως οταν τον βγαζεις εξω να εισαι παντα μαζι του και να τον προσεχεις

----------


## petros

ενοειται πως δεν τον αφησα μονο του και ουτε προκοειται και εγω σημερα που τον ειδα καλα ηταν...στρεσαρισμενος θα ηταν...και θα νομιζα οτι επαθε τιποτα....  ::   ::

----------


## demis

ναι πρωτη φορα ηταν που βγηκε εξω απο το κλουβι του. σιγα σιγα θα μαθει

----------


## petros

μια χαρασημερα ο μικελ 2η φορα στο δοματιο με ελαχιστο στρες εξερευνησε τα παντα.....  ::   ::

----------


## petros

λοιπον παιδια περασαν 13 μερες απο την τελευτεα δημοσηευση μου,ο μικελ πλεων εχει εξεικιωθει με το σπιτι ολοκληρο εκτος μπανιο και κουζινα γιατι ειναι επικυνδηνα.Βγαινει εξω παιζει τρωει και αμα με θυμηθει και εμενα ερχεται να τον χαιδεψω...  ::   ::  .Το μονο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι εχει στραβωσει λιγο την ουρα του.....ποτε θα την αλλαξει???στην επομενη πτερορια???Δν νομιζω να τον ενοχλει εχει 2  3 βδομαδες που εχει γινει αυτο και δν ξερω και πως μαλλον στα καγκελα του κλουβιου.....  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath

Πως ειναι δυνατον να στραβωσε η ουρα του βρε Πετρο??Πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο....  ::

----------


## petros

::   ::   ::  οχι η ουρα το φτερο της ουρας το πιο μεγαλο...  :winky:   :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι αυτο εννοω κ εγω...πως στραβωσε??Δεν εχω δει ποτε στραβωμενη ουρα...

----------


## petros

αχ βαριεμαι να σας βαλω και φοτο....ουτε εγω ξερω πως στραβωσε στροφη περιπου 10 με 20 μοιρες.....  :winky:   :winky:  παντως δν τον ενοχλει....

----------


## demis

καταλαβα τι εννοει ο περτος.. μαλλον στο κλουβι που κοιμωτανε το βραδυ η ουρα του να ακουμπουσε στα καγκελα και να ηταν πολυ ωρα ετσι και απλα εμεινε ετσι.. μην ανυσηχεις θα το φτιαξει μονος του οταν καθαριζει τα φτερα του.. δ

----------


## petros

μα εχει καθαρισει τοσες φορες τα φτερα του και το σιγκεκριμενο φτερο και εχει τωρα 2 3 εβδομαδες που εχει σρταβωσει....

----------


## vicky_ath

Ακριβως αυτη ηταν η επομενη μου ερωτηση...ποσο καιρο εχει που ειναι ετσι!Γιατι για μια μερα κ εμενα μου ετυχε να συμβει, αλλα την επομενη επανηλθε!
Μηπως στο δικο σου κατι δεν παει καλα?

----------


## petros

2 βδομαδες

----------


## petros

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   ::   ::  ο μικελ μιλησε....καθομουν στο καναπε και ακουω ενα που εισαι και  εμεινα εκπληκτος...

----------


## vicky_ath

::   ::   ::   ::  
Μπραβο το Μικελ!!!  ::   ::  
Αυτη την φραση του την ελεγες εσυ συχνα Πετρο?

----------


## demis

1000000 μπραβο πετρο!!! για πς μου πως το καταφερες? για να το δοκιμασω κι εγω στον τσαρλη που ειναι πολυ μικρος και τωρα μαθαινει να κελαιδαει

----------


## petros

βασικα δεν το ειχα βαλει σκοπο να μαθει να μιλαει απλα απο συνηθεια του ελεγα που εισαι καλε μου και αυτη ειναι η αλοκληρωμενη φραση την ειπε σημερα....  ::   ::

----------


## demis

\ποσο καιρο του την ελεγες αυτη τη φραση περιπου????/

----------


## petros

2 μηνες  :eek:   :eek:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ενα μπανακι ισως βοηθισει να γινει ξανα η ουρα...μετα το μπανιο συνιθως "χτενιζονται" με περισσοτερη επιμελεια...

----------


## demis

εμενα του μιρκου μου απο τοτε που το πηρα για δυο ευδομαδες η ουρα του ηταν σαν τσαλακωμενη και καθε μερα 3 4 φορες την ισωνα με τα δαχτυλα μουκαι τωρα ειναι οκ... πιστευα πψως μονο αν τις πεσουν τα φτερα θα διωρθωθει

----------


## petros

Γεια σας παιδια και καλο κουραγιο σε αυτους που αρχιζουν το σχολειο  :winky:  επιδη αυτη τη στιγμη δν εχω να κανω κατι αλλο θα κοκορευτο λιγο για τι mikel...  :: οπως ειχα πει,ο mikel μιλαει και λεει που εισαι και περνωντας ο καιρος αυξησαμε το ρεπερτοριο μας κατα 3 λεξεις παραπανω...πλεων δινει φιλακια,φωναζει το ονομα του χαιδευτικα(μικελακι)και επισης λεει και μπραβο...  ::   ::  θα σας εβαζα και βιντεακι αλλα δν ξερω πως...  :sad:   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ανέβασε το στο youtube και μετά θα σε βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## petros

δν εχω λογαριασμο στο youtube  :sad:

----------


## nikolas

γεια σου πετρο.να σε ροτησω κατι?τον mikel τον ειχες παρει απο μωρο η μεγαλο και μπορεσε να μιλησει!!!το ρωταω γιατι εχω και τον ΦΙΦΗ(RINGNECK)αλλα ακομη δεν εχει μιλησει  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## petros

οταν τον πηρα ηταν 5 μηνων και ηταν αγριμακι....ελπιζω να σε καλυπσα και να θυμασε πως η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευτεα...  :winky:   :winky:

----------


## demis

πετρο το ο,τι εμαθες τον μικελ να μιλαει αυτο ειναι αποδηξη της αγαπης του για σενα..., γιατι εχω ακουσει πως για να μαθεις ενα παπαγαλο να μιλαει εκτος απο το να ειναι σε μικρη ηλικεια πρεπει να εχει καλη σχεση με τον δασκαλο του ωστε να τον μιμιθει.

----------


## petros

ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια...ευχομαι και εσεις να μπορεσετε να το κανετε...  :winky:   :winky:   ::

----------


## demis

εγω δεν νομιζω να το κανω ποτε γιατι πλεον εχω lovebird  και αυτα δεν μιλανε. τα μπατζυ ειναι τα αγαπημενα μου πουλια και μετα ολα τα αλλα ειδη.

----------


## petros

παιδια επανερχομαι το θεμα μου τωρα ειναι οτι θελω να χαιδεψω το μικελ και δν με αφηνει μπορει να γινει κατι ωστε να μπορω???αα με αφηνει να τον χαιδευω μονο στη μυτη και λιγο στη κοιλιτσα του οταν εινια φουσκομενος δηλαδη οταν ειναι ωρα για υπνακο.....  :sleep:

----------

